# Trouble Installing Windows 8



## scorpio1991 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi, Im new in this forum, so sorry for my bad english :smileyhappy:

I have a problem I think same like found here... today I bought new Transcend SSD370 256GB hard drive. I write windows 8 to bootable usb drive. When I launched setup, choosed custom installation, then it shows just one drive with unallocated space almost 256gb, when I try to push button next for instalation I get error "we couldnt install windows in the location you choose. please check your media drive. 0x80300024 ." then I tried to creat new partition but got error " we couldnt create partition". I tried google fix for this, I tried use cmd and diskpart comands to do clean on disk 0 , but got error " diskpart has encoutered an error: the request could not be performed because of an i/o device error". intresting thing that I put this SSD to other laptop (asus) and after 5minutes windows was fresh installed... and then when I put SSD with windows that was installed on other laptop I got error that disk is unreadable or some disk error and suggestion to do ctrl alt del for reboot... both laptops ar on ACHI and UEFI is disabled... I dont know what to do next.... Im so depressed... any ideas how to install windows? :smileysad:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: We couldn't install Windows in the location you chose. Please check your media dr*



> the request could not be performed because of an i/o device error


an *I/O* (input/output) device error, means there is something wrong with the SSD, the connection to the SSD, or communication between the SSD and the computer. Boot into *Setup*, (Bios) Re-confirm that HDD mode is set to *AHCI.* 
If the SSD had Windows installed on it from a different computer, it will BSOD if it is put into a different computer. When Windows installs, it takes a snapshot of the motherboard and chipset etc. During the install it loads drivers specific to that motherboard. If you remove the SSD and put it into a different computer, when booting it will look for that other Hardware, not find it and it will *BSOD*. 
With the SSD on the computer you are trying to install to, run the* Diskpart *commands. What does it say at *listdisk*? Try the *Clean* command again, and try installing to it again. Once you choose *Install* from the Windows 8 setup, and it shows the* Unallocated *HDD or SSD, you do not have to create a partition or Format it, Windows will do the rest.


----------



## scorpio1991 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: We couldn't install Windows in the location you chose. Please check your media dr*



spunk.funk said:


> an *I/O* (input/output) device error, means there is something wrong with the SSD, the connection to the SSD, or communication between the SSD and the computer. Boot into *Setup*, (Bios) Re-confirm that HDD mode is set to *AHCI.*
> If the SSD had Windows installed on it from a different computer, it will BSOD if it is put into a different computer. When Windows installs, it takes a snapshot of the motherboard and chipset etc. During the install it loads drivers specific to that motherboard. If you remove the SSD and put it into a different computer, when booting it will look for that other Hardware, not find it and it will *BSOD*.
> With the SSD on the computer you are trying to install to, run the* Diskpart *commands. What does it say at *listdisk*? Try the *Clean* command again, and try installing to it again. Once you choose *Install* from the Windows 8 setup, and it shows the* Unallocated *HDD or SSD, you do not have to create a partition or Format it, Windows will do the rest.


in my bios I dont have option to change between AHCI or IDE, I think is already AHCI. when I write listdisk it shows me disk 0 with 256gb online and disk 1 with 14gb online(disk 1 I think it is my 16gb usb drive), tried CLEAN command many times, but still get that same I/O error...


----------



## scorpio1991 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: We couldn't install Windows in the location you chose. Please check your media dr*

Now i was succesful to use clean command in cmd but after that I still cannot install windows, still 0x80300024 error...


----------



## scorpio1991 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: We couldn't install Windows in the location you chose. Please check your media dr*

today I tried install from DVD, I hoped maybe USB flash drive is conflicting with SSD or somethink, but still get error that couldnt install in he location I choised, and gave me error 0x8007045D :/ I thinking maybe its something wrong with my HDD cable to laptop motherboard, but if it would be damaged I think I would not able to boot my previous windows from HDD.... I dont know it is so depressing...


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: We couldn't install Windows in the location you chose. Please check your media dr*

Attach the SSD to the Laptop that recognizes it in Windows, using a USB Adapter or by putting it into a USB Enclosure with a power adapter. Download the Transcend's SSD Scope program Update *TRIM*,the* Firmware* and check the *Health*.


----------



## scorpio1991 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: We couldn't install Windows in the location you chose. Please check your media dr*



spunk.funk said:


> Attach the SSD to the Laptop that recognizes it in Windows, using a USB Adapter or by putting it into a USB Enclosure with a power adapter. Download the Transcend's SSD Scope program Update *TRIM*,the* Firmware* and check the *Health*.


already did that... my laptop recognizes this ssd with usb adapter, ssd scope shows health 100%, TRIM is enabled, but when I download update file and try to open it I get error that it is damaged or unknown file format... file type is .rar ..


----------



## scorpio1991 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: We couldn't install Windows in the location you chose. Please check your media dr*

when I installed full windows on other laptop to this SSD or just install windows files to the first restart of setup and put in my laptop I get error that read disk error occured and suggestion to reboot laptop... its like my laptop dont want to be friends with this SSD...


----------



## scorpio1991 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: We couldn't install Windows in the location you chose. Please check your media dr*

I tried use migration program like AOMEI to migrate OS to SSD, I think program copied everythink ok but when I try boot from SSD I still get error read disk error occured.... I think it is or laptop bios fault or SSD firmware does not support my laptop or even SSD not support my laptop


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: We couldn't install Windows in the location you chose. Please check your media dr*

Who is the manufacturer of your troubled laptop? Contact their support, or see if they have a Community Forum where you can post your question


----------



## scorpio1991 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: We couldn't install Windows in the location you chose. Please check your media dr*

I have HP pavilion g7 2302so... I already post some questions about it at hp forum, but no replies yet


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: We couldn't install Windows in the location you chose. Please check your media dr*

By _Migrating_, do you mean _Cloning_? 
If not, try putting the mechanical HDD back into the troubled laptop and attach the SSD via a USB adapter. If the SSD is viewable in Disk Management, Use *Macrium Reflect *to _Clone_ the HDD (Source) to the SSD (Destination) , then put the SSD internally into the laptop and it should boot, unless there is an issue with the connector.


----------



## scorpio1991 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: We couldn't install Windows in the location you chose. Please check your media dr*

yes, I tried cloning with previous program I mentioned but no luck, I will try later with your suggested program to do cloning.


----------



## scorpio1991 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: We couldn't install Windows in the location you chose. Please check your media dr*

ok, yesterday I tried somthink... first I tried install ubuntu on ssd and its worked, ubuntu worked fine. So then I tried again to install windows, I run setup, it showed me 3 partitions that ubuntu made, so I delete them and just pressed next with unallocated disk and boom it showed me istallation progress... :O but stuck on first step of copying files at 0%... so no windwos... I waited for like 20mins then pressed cancel, it gave me next screen that installation canceled and I was unable to turn off setup... so I just powered off laptop. and then... I cant connect my SSD, my laptop was unable to start at all with that SSD, when I connect it with usb adapter it just stuck at recognizing it, I cant to format it nothing, its like SSD is bricked... I tried again install ubuntu on ssd but installation gave me input output error, so yeah.... now I think its just left to me bring it to the warranty... ;(


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Scorpio1991,
Welcome to TSF Scorpio but we do not post in other users threads here for our own issues as that is not good forum etiquette and even though the user has yet to return, at this point he couldn't anyway as the entire thread has been hijacked so I am setting you up in your own thread and would suggest that we do not do this kind of thing again.


----------

